# Couple of shots of the new addition



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

As the title says here he/she is.

View attachment 108913


View attachment 108910


View attachment 108911


View attachment 108912


View attachment 108914


Hope you enjoyed them.

Trystan


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice colors on that snake!

i have a few questions.

What size tank is he in....

IF u dont mind me asking, how much did that snake cost you?

How big do they get? how big is he now?

and lastly, what do u feed him?


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

He cost me quite a bit $170. But anywhere else in Canada it would have cost me about half, and I would not have had to pull some strings to get him. If you know what i mean. I am unsure on the sex so I can not tell you how big this particular snake will get but I can tell you that males get to be around 15" and females top out at less than 3 feet. Males can be housed for life in a 10-15gal females in a 20 long. Mine right now is housed in a 10 gal and is about 9". He/she hasn't eaten for me yet but I have only had him for 6 days so that comes as no surprise. They will normally accept pinkies for quite awile then onto fuzzies. Adult females can handle rat pups. On a side note this guy handles really well, super friendly and seems to enjoy the human contact. Mind you I have been spoiling him 1-2 hours a day of handling. Hoope that this answered your questions and if you have any more do not hesitate to ask.

Trystan


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool snake


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

looks like a tremor


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanx for the compliments on him.



TheGame said:


> looks like a tremor


lol

Trystan


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snake....they used to have one at an old lfs by me, and i always thought it was cool. u got sand in teh tank i guess???it looks so cool when they go under in n stuff...


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are some pics of him in his tank. I think that the sand is a really nice contrast to his colors. I appologize for the glare and reflection on the second pic.

View attachment 108968


View attachment 108969


Trystan


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey, this may be what i have been looking for.. i have had a 40 breeder with repltile fixings sitting in my closest vacant for 6 months.. i was going to buy some kind of lizard but those can be kinda touchy...

this may be stupid but this is a realtive of a REd tail Boa ... hence the boa at the end...

are there other boas or pythons that stay small?

lastly where can i get one of these in thE US?


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes it is a reletive of the red tail. I think that a 40 breeder would be over kill for space for one of these guys. Maybe for a breeding attempt it wouild be good. As for other boas that stay small there is the rosey boa I am pretty sure that they stay under 4 feet. For pythons there is the ball python or the childrens python both stay around the 6 foot mark I do believe. As for getting them in the US just look online for a reptile breeder all of the afformentioned snakes are rather common so should be no problem to find. Hope that this helps you out. Let me know what you decide. Snakes are the way to go for herps most are a lot less touchy than lizards.

Trystan


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

trystan said:


> Yes it is a reletive of the red tail. I think that a 40 breeder would be over kill for space for one of these guys. Maybe for a breeding attempt it wouild be good. As for other boas that stay small there is the rosey boa I am pretty sure that they stay under 4 feet. For pythons there is the ball python or the childrens python both stay around the 6 foot mark I do believe. As for getting them in the US just look online for a reptile breeder all of the afformentioned snakes are rather common so should be no problem to find. Hope that this helps you out. Let me know what you decide. Snakes are the way to go for herps most are a lot less touchy than lizards.
> 
> Trystan


helpful,

can i keep those in the 40g breeder for life or what? i think 4'-6' snake and the tank is only 3' wide...

what would you put in a 40g breeder?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! You got one! Looks to be about the same size as mine too. Mine's a 8 month old female, if that helps give you an idea of its age. Is that sand deep enough for her to get 100% under it. I have my sand deep enough for her to be fully submerged. Looks awesome! I cant say enough good things about these snakes. Mine is the best little eater, loves to be held and is a wonderful snake to show people who are uneasy about snakes. No one can resist the little sand worms charm. Congrats again!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> Sweet! You got one! Looks to be about the same size as mine too. Mine's a 8 month old female, if that helps give you an idea of its age. Is that sand deep enough for her to get 100% under it. I have my sand deep enough for her to be fully submerged. Looks awesome! I cant say enough good things about these snakes. Mine is the best little eater, loves to be held and is a wonderful snake to show people who are uneasy about snakes. No one can resist the little sand worms charm. Congrats again!


Yeah he is a really sweet little guy. Just coming on to the 9.5" mark. The sand that i have is not deep at all it is just a slight dusting. Hence the hides. Doesn't seem to really mind not being able to go right under. Is out and about most of the time only goes to the hides or to the back of the tank to sleep. You are right these are wonderful snakes. Mine has yet to eat but hoping that, that will change come this weekend when I try again. Thanx for the comments and the help on making a very good decision to get him.

Trystan


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome little guy


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

great pics love the colours


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive always like those, they have great color


----------

